# Yeah!! iPod installed



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Used this DIY as my starting point. Since I couldn't put the AUX input in my car (7/01 E46 with Nav), didn't want to loose my CD-Changer and didn't want anything FM modulated, I had quite a situation on my hands. Since I have the navigation system I couldn't just upgrade the head unit, so I decided that since I have never used the tape player it wouldn't be a big deal to disconnect it.

For my install I couldn't fit the Audio Control Pre-Amp Line Driver in the front of the car so I decided to do everything in the trunk instead and run the wire to the iPod to the front of the car. I did try without the Line Driver and it did work but the sound was pretty low. If you don't want to buy the Line Driver, you can get by without it, but you will need to turn the volume on the car up pretty high. Not a big deal, but if you forget and change back to the CD changer or radio it will scare the hell out of you! I also made a dummy tape like the DIY says but it made some noise that I didn't like so I just took another tape and took out the entire guts of it and stuck it in. It does come up on the screen "TAPE ERROR" because there is nothing to turn, but the sound still plays. If you still want the tape player functional you can just spice the tape player wires in as well and there is no degredation in sound quality from the iPod.

Overall, it all works and works good. If anybody is in the same boat I was in, this is a great way to connect any audio device.


----------



## weoilmen (Dec 16, 2003)

*ipod oh how I lov em*



ChadS said:


> Used this DIY as my starting point. Since I couldn't put the AUX input in my car (7/01 E46 with Nav), didn't want to loose my CD-Changer and didn't want anything FM modulated, I had quite a situation on my hands. Since I have the navigation system I couldn't just upgrade the head unit, so I decided that since I have never used the tape player it wouldn't be a big deal to disconnect it.
> 
> For my install I couldn't fit the Audio Control Pre-Amp Line Driver in the front of the car so I decided to do everything in the trunk instead and run the wire to the iPod to the front of the car. I did try without the Line Driver and it did work but the sound was pretty low. If you don't want to buy the Line Driver, you can get by without it, but you will need to turn the volume on the car up pretty high. Not a big deal, but if you forget and change back to the CD changer or radio it will scare the hell out of you! I also made a dummy tape like the DIY says but it made some noise that I didn't like so I just took another tape and took out the entire guts of it and stuck it in. It does come up on the screen "TAPE ERROR" because there is nothing to turn, but the sound still plays. If you still want the tape player functional you can just spice the tape player wires in as well and there is no degredation in sound quality from the iPod.
> 
> Overall, it all works and works good. If anybody is in the same boat I was in, this is a great way to connect any audio device.


----------



## weoilmen (Dec 16, 2003)

*ipod oh how I lov em*

Good morning, I just put my ipod into my Z3,
No modifcations needed
I went to Blitz-safe
or Sound gate both or on the web
Both have a unit that hooks up to your factory wireing for the CD changer in the back of the car, 
For the blitz safe device you just plug it into your CD changer wireing, then hook up a set of RCA wires from Raido shack then plug this into a Y adapter/to 3.5 mm jack that plugs into the ipod head phone jack, Then turn the raido on if you have an BMW Alpine system then press the CD buttion ( you get an errer code) then turn on the ipod, you now have your tunes. The sound is Grrrreate. 
What I did was run a set of RCA wires from the Blitz safe unit in the back of the Car up to the frant, Now I can turn it off and on and charge it.

The sound is Great no hissing or any interfearance.

I am at this time working with sound gate, they are makeing a unit that will allow us to have acess to the CD changer and the Ipod with out changing the wireing hook ups.
All I have to do now is unplug the I pod and put into my pocket an go.

:drive: :drive: :drive: :sabrina: :freakdanc :sabrina: :freakdanc :sabrina: :freakdanc


----------



## viper501 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Aux Adapters ....*

Interesting install. Might actually prove to be a viable method for my problem, as detailed below.

I've been searching in vain trying to find any previous experience anyone has using the Blitzsafe or Soundgate adapters to input a third source through the factory CD connector while maintaining functionality of the factory CD changer.

I've got a 98 M Roadster with the factory head unit and factory CD changer. My goal is to be able to input XM without using a FM Mod or losing my changer. I know that the head unit won't control the XM.

Anyone use the Blitzsafe or Soundgates? Opinions? Thoughts?


----------



## weoilmen (Dec 16, 2003)

*Go ipod*

:sabrina: :banana: 
I am with you on wanting to ues the CD changer, But when you have a 30 gig ipod you can live all the CD's at home.
But even then if you get a new CD how can you play it?
I shoud be getting the sound Gate unit by the end of the mouth, Jan 04
I hope this works.
Good luck to la
Mike :thumbup:


----------



## viper501 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Not to thread jack but ...*

I finally broke down and called Soundgate to discuss my options with the source. Something I shoulda done to start with. Seems that they're waiting on new cabling to release version two of their docking station. Once the cables come in, I'm good to go. Hopefully sound quality will still be good. Went ahead and ordered it and bought the Skyfi this evening. Couldn't stand it any longer.

I *LOVE* the Ipod but I hate buying CD's then having to burn them then load them etc. Esp. when I've got the changer in the trunk.

How did you figure out that those wires were headed from the cassette?


----------



## weoilmen (Dec 16, 2003)

*ipod=CD burning playing*

:thumbup: I bought my ipod and was having problems burning CDs on a PC, I went to Comp USA and talked to the Apple rep. He told me about itunes, and how easy it is to burn MP3's and CD's. He also told me about Blitz safe and their adapter.
I always poo pooded :flush: the Mac. Well, I now have a Mac. As the rep and I talked about the FM turners, he told me about Blitz safe. So I got one.
Well a long story made short is, I now borrow CD's from friends an burn them. I put the CD in, then log on to the internet (the internet is to help name each song and title them. The song list is so you can see them on your ipod screen and in itunes.) The Mac then copyies the rest and you're done.
Then all you do is plug in your ipod, itunes takes over and copies your new songs to the ipod, and then your done.
Something Apple has done is to make their itunes (software) available for both PC and Mac. Their Free software at CompUSA or your favorite store :thumbup: This software will even help you download song's on the internet.
The quality of the sound is CD quality, the software will let you burn as many copies as you wish. Buying songs at $.99 a song or about $10.00 an album you can listen to a 5 second play of the song you are thinking about buying, not bad. But the best part of this is you own the right to use the song, and can redownload it free. :thumbup: My ipod now has about 2300 songs on it (it's the 30 Gig model) and I have 19 Gig's left to use.
I have made mood lists for when Im driveing, a mellow list to wind down after work,
A romantic list when your with your wife. I can put it on random and it will play what ever.

:typing: :clap: :clap:


----------



## rmizrachi (May 8, 2004)

*Ipod + cd changer*



ChadS said:


> Used this DIY as my starting point. Since I couldn't put the AUX input in my car (7/01 E46 with Nav), didn't want to loose my CD-Changer and didn't want anything FM modulated, I had quite a situation on my hands. Since I have the navigation system I couldn't just upgrade the head unit, so I decided that since I have never used the tape player it wouldn't be a big deal to disconnect it.
> 
> For my install I couldn't fit the Audio Control Pre-Amp Line Driver in the front of the car so I decided to do everything in the trunk instead and run the wire to the iPod to the front of the car. I did try without the Line Driver and it did work but the sound was pretty low. If you don't want to buy the Line Driver, you can get by without it, but you will need to turn the volume on the car up pretty high. Not a big deal, but if you forget and change back to the CD changer or radio it will scare the hell out of you! I also made a dummy tape like the DIY says but it made some noise that I didn't like so I just took another tape and took out the entire guts of it and stuck it in. It does come up on the screen "TAPE ERROR" because there is nothing to turn, but the sound still plays. If you still want the tape player functional you can just spice the tape player wires in as well and there is no degredation in sound quality from the iPod.
> 
> Overall, it all works and works good. If anybody is in the same boat I was in, this is a great way to connect any audio device.


Hi, I don't have a tape deck in my BMW but I have nav w\ cd changer. Will your setup work for me? or how can add a AUX port and keep my cd changer? Thanks!


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

did you guys see my write up on the iPod install?
http://www.mindspring.com/~pmbenn/iPod/index.htm

I found that you don't actually need the line level amp. I


----------



## calibmw (May 26, 2004)

*iPOD with XM*

I want to install XM with a DIY kit (http://store.myradiostore.com/bmwxmbundle.html) but I also want to install a line-out for the iPOD. What is best way? This bundle already interfaces with the CD port, so what's left for the iPOD?


----------



## zyprexa (Jul 17, 2004)

calibmw said:


> I want to install XM with a DIY kit (http://store.myradiostore.com/bmwxmbundle.html) but I also want to install a line-out for the iPOD. What is best way? This bundle already interfaces with the CD port, so what's left for the iPOD?


The Soundgate Docking solution worked extremely well for me. I had a 2001 330 nav/cd changer system.

I had the soundgate docking station installed which basically adds a 3 way switch that lets me choose between CD/aux 1/aux2 while the head unit thinks all I'm listening too is the cd changer. For my Aux's, I have hooked up an XM tuner and a rca to mini cable for my ipod. This sound is fantastic. The button looks very professional and similar to stock BMW buttons.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Chad, if you upgrade your radio module you will gain the aux input, although it will be located in the trunk unless you run another cable.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

alee said:


> Chad, if you upgrade your radio module you will gain the aux input, although it will be located in the trunk unless you run another cable.


Yeah thought about it, but I'm planning on getting a new 330Ci sometime soon.


----------

